
Couch Theory - Imaginathan
I have been trying to man my way through getting a couch through a doorway, I exhausted all mental capabilities of visually the different ways in which I could perceive it could fit due to moving several pieces of furniture in my life, I am now stumped, stumbled apon this sit and feel I may be able to be helped here.
I have a couch that is width = 205cm height = 77cm depth = 105cm and I am trying to fit it through a door way that is width = 81cm height = 207cm, and am trying to figure out if its possible.
More details, there is a front door at the end of a hallway, coming through the front door 28cm in perpendicular is the doorway in question then another wall of 82cm and then another doorway and then again more hallway. Parallel to this wall is another wall going for 118cm then a 120cm archway then more wall, through the archway is a large loungeroom where the couch in question currently sits in limbo in the middle, question here is if it is actually physically possible to perform this task with out dsimantling the couch (not possible).
I know there is a mathematical way of solving this, it may be quite simple Im not sure, I just dont see it, if I could get some help on this that would be so so greatly appreciated, explanation too if possible :)
======
qubex
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_sofa_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_sofa_problem)

